# New Kanger Dual Coil



## Jackson (5/6/14)

Hi 
I was just wondering does the new upgraded coils work with the mini protank 3, I was gonna order juice from VM and then need to get some coils also, so thought I might as well get the new coils
Thanks


----------



## RezaD (5/6/14)

While I have not tried it yet.....apparently they do.....


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

i made i vid go check it out

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/peters-vaping-journal.2288/page-13

in short, yes it will work


----------



## Jackson (5/6/14)

thanks


----------

